# Zensho 210mm blue steel gyuto passaround



## don

I really like the Zensho 210mm blue steel gyuto . I readily admit that I have an acquisition problem at the moment, but at least you guys can benefit. I'm going to pass around my existing 210mm gyuto. As you can see from the pictures, I messed up one side sharpening, and then tried to polish it out with limited success. Don't quite of the skill or the equipment to make it pretty, but this has limited impact on the knife's ability.

Rules are standard - keep for a week, able to pass the knife on without reminders, forum member with a min. of 20 posts, sharpen if appropriate, reviews/feedback on the knife posted back to the forum is definitely appreciated.

Please reply back to the thread if you're interested. After Friday, I'll organize the list to facilitate transit times and the knife should be enroute to the first person by Monday.












Thanks.

-Don


----------



## G-rat

I'm interested for sure.


----------



## maxim

hehe Don it dose not look like Yoshi Zensho ?? 

Isn't it my Old Zensho Blue steel in the picture ??


----------



## don

Hmm... oh it could be. And that would make more sense as this knife is really similar/same(?) as the Watanabe pro line which is also a carbon. Okay, I may be confusing myself a little. Let me investigate 



maxim said:


> hehe Don it dose not look like Yoshi Zensho ??
> 
> Isn't it my Old Zensho Blue steel in the picture ??


----------



## don

Okay, I'm working too much and confusing myself and everyone around me it seems. Maksim set me straight, it's Zensho 210mm blue steel by Mr. Shuji Toyama. Would explain the patina, no?

Ugh. Besides me being an idiot, this knife is still great. The passaround is still on, if you're interesting in the Zensho 210mm blue steel, please reply to the thread.



don said:


> Hmm... oh it could be. And that would make more sense as this knife is really similar/same(?) as the Watanabe pro line which is also a carbon. Okay, I may be confusing myself a little. Let me investigate


----------



## Chuckles

I would love to try some blue steel.


----------

